# Tivo Costs



## Bablefish (Jan 21, 2005)

Can all you lucky people who already have their Tivo tell me who much it costs.

I called Virgin today to be told they did not have any price info and it wont be available until next month.

I'm Central Scotland if that makes any differance.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Standard price is £199 activation + £40 install - then £3/month 
only available on XL TV package, cheapest of which is around £30/month 
(but that also includes phone line rental with unlimited weekend calls).

If you were on a pre-register list (they may still be accepting signups - try here: https://tivo.virginmedia.com/public/interest)
you got it for £149 / free install.


----------



## Bablefish (Jan 21, 2005)

Can I also ask if I need to take Virgin Broadband?
At the moment, I only have TV with Virgin.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No only the XL TV is a requirement (you don't actually need the phone - but that only saves £1!)


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Don't have to take Broadband and phone, but we went from 4mb connection to 30mb and it's a huge difference


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

I registered when the tivo site first went live and have xl tv, m broadband and phone. So do I pay £149 with no install fee? I'm hoping so.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

I had started to show off my new TIVo to my Sister and her husband last night, when they said that they had got a message on their V+ box offering it to them, for the first year, for free.

Now they are on exactly the same package as me - XL TV, phone and M Broadband... and they've had their TIVO is at least 3 years less than mine (I know, because I bought it for them!)

Now I didn't mind coughing up £149 to be one of the first, even though I'm a little bit dissappointed that things like Catch-up isn't working properly yet i.e. directly from the guide. But I'm going to mightily pissed if people who didn't bother to put themselves on the various lists are being offered it for nothing, when I am being charged £149.

Is this common, or have they just got lucky?


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

John McE said:


> I had started to show off my new TIVo to my Sister and her husband last night, when they said that they had got a message on their V+ box offering it to them, for the first year, for free.
> 
> Now they are on exactly the same package as me - XL TV, phone and M Broadband... and they've had their TIVO is at least 3 years less than mine (I know, because I bought it for them!)
> 
> ...


It's a draw, and 1000 people will get Tivo free. There may have been a link specified on the V+ for them to regiter for the draw?


----------



## Bablefish (Jan 21, 2005)

I've registered twice on the Virgin Tivo page, but as yet, I've heard nothing.

Even when I phone Customer Services they say its not yet available.

How did other people manage to get theirs and did you pay for it?


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you have to get 'the call'.

Have you registered on the S1 upgrade page:
http://tivo.virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade

(have to be an S1 user).

I've been told they're prioritising the S1 upgrades. and yes... had to pay for it. £149 as people have said previously.


----------

